# Freezing pipe tobacco...?



## Broklynite (Oct 3, 2013)

I've been spreading from cigars into pipes. When I got into cigars, I learned the importance of freezing my sticks before storage. I'd like to buy my pipe tobacco and set some aside for a couple of years. Out of curiosity, I wondered if I should/could freeze my pipe tobacco, just as I do with my cigars. The only info I've found is people commenting on other people *storing* their tobacco in the freezer, and saying it's silly. But I'm asking about just doing it to kill off anything. The consensus seems to be that it's utterly pointless to bother freezing pipe tobacco. Why? What's so special that beetles won't form?


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

Pipe tobacco is cured and aged differently than cigar tobacco for the most part. In my years of pipes and cigars I've seen plenty of cigar bugs but never a one in pipe tobacco. Even if there were bugs they aren't going to make it unsmokeable like a cigar. A cigar with tiny holes won't draw. You pack a pipe right before you smoke it. You can do it if it will give you peace of mind but it's not necessary. Definitely don't store it in there long term. If you're buying tins, leave them sealed until ready to smoke. They age at room temp. Freezing will slow down or stop that process.


----------



## Broklynite (Oct 3, 2013)

Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

One big difference between the two: tins are a lot thicker than cello. Even if a beetle was in a tin (and, to be honest, I've never heard of this happening), it's not like they're going to spread.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

TAB said:


> You pack a pipe right before you smoke it.


Well, _you_ do. I wouldn't assume everyone does.


----------



## archie2 (Dec 5, 2013)

Broklynite said:


> I've been spreading from cigars into pipes. When I got into cigars, I learned the importance of freezing my sticks before storage. I'd like to buy my pipe tobacco and set some aside for a couple of years. Out of curiosity, I wondered if I should/could freeze my pipe tobacco, just as I do with my cigars. The only info I've found is people commenting on other people *storing* their tobacco in the freezer, and saying it's silly. But I'm asking about just doing it to kill off anything. The consensus seems to be that it's utterly pointless to bother freezing pipe tobacco. Why? What's so special that beetles won't form?


It's not only pointless to freeze pipe tobacco but freezing will dry out pipe tobacco fast. Best way to store pipe tobacco is in sealed jars in a cool dark closet or cellar. I put mine in freezer zip lock bags and jam the bags into sealed big glass jars under a closed in interior staircase. When I want a bag I just take it out of the jar.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Knock on wood, I've never come across a cigar with beetles. I've never heard of pipe tobacco with beetles. As others have mentioned, storing in the mid to low sixties in a dark environment is ideal for aging tobacco and also for avoiding eggs hatching if by some freak chance they were present. Also, since all your stuff is sealed (in the tin or hopefully in a jar if you’re aging bulk) they could do very minimal damage hypothetically.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Good to know. I've been meaning to post this question myself.


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

From the aging faq:

[In a freezer,] the moisture in the tobacco will become ice.
When water becomes ice, it expands. When it does this, it
destroys the cellular structure of the tobacco. This must have an
influence on the character of the smoke.
SAILORMAN JACK, 2004-01-04

if you plan to age pipe tobacco, freezing is out. simple storage (not aging) in a freezer would seem to be detrimental as well.

the complete faq is here: The Pipe Tobacco Aging, Storage and Cellaring FAQ


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Griz said:


> This must have an
> influence on the character of the smoke.


This _may_ be true, but it's the classic presentation of opinion as fact. When someone says "it must" or "it's obvious that" or anything like this, my BS alarms go off.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Why would one want to put tobacco in the freezer? I can barely fit all the FOOD in the freezer that I want, never mind 15 pounds of tobacco. I would need a walk-in! :lol: I've bought a lot of tobacco over the years, but I've never seen mold or bugs in any of it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> This _may_ be true, but it's the classic presentation of opinion as fact. When someone says "it must" or "it's obvious that" or anything like this, my BS alarms go off.


Well, the phrasing might be a little strong, but it could be true. I'll hedge my bet a little, making the guess that the cell structure changes a little from the freezing, but that it won't make any difference in the way it smokes.


----------

